# Beauty Portraits: Namwan @ Calypzo (NSFW)



## Zeckson (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't wanna talk too much unnecessary things. Here are the images:

Pic 01:









Pic 02:








Pic 03:








Pic 04:








Pic 05:








Pic 06:








Pic 07:








Pic 08:








Pic 09:








Pic 10:








Pic 11:








Pic 12:








Pic 13:








Pic 14:








Pic 15:








Pic 16:








Pic 17:








Pic 18:








Pic 19:








Pic 20:








Pic 21:








Pic 22:







Thank you for viewing my pictures.


----------



## Bigpopa (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW those are nice good work .......................


----------



## Battou (Feb 16, 2009)

# 18 is the one I like the most, I would have perferred a slightly tighter crop but...

Nice shots.


----------



## sxesweets (Feb 17, 2009)

Not too sure about the one with the toilet but I do like the shadow cast on the wall in #16 when she jumped up


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 17, 2009)

I am not fond of the double shadow in #8. Nor am I a fan of potty pix, but otherwise a pleasing set of images. The harsh shadows are still a little bothersome.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 17, 2009)

whew!

good lord man.

love em all with ONE complaint...and it maybe a bit finicky...

in shot #6, her pinky nail is so short compared to the others, i had to give it a double-take becuase i thought she might be missing the tip of her finger...you should be able to pshop a nail on there.

other than that, they all look good.


----------



## SlimPaul (Feb 17, 2009)

Those are some great shots! and sexy too!  #3 is my fav! You're lucky to work with a girl like that


----------



## Captain IK (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice work.  Lots of work!


----------



## ATXshots (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree....no toilet pics. 

I like #3 & #14 the best


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 20, 2009)

very nice... love the concept.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 20, 2009)

Zeckson said:


> Don't wanna talk too much unnecessary things.




You might want to re-think that.

-Pete


----------



## m2v (Feb 20, 2009)

Except that the girl is wearing little clothes, which might be the reason some are attracted, I do not see particularly well contemplated lighting or has the lighting been given any thinking at all. Hard shadow and high contrast can be a technique, but in some photos, we see the face with upper half in shadow and lower half in light, esp. pic#12. Pic#13's lighting is in a complete chaos and , pic#15 is a horror movie scene...


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 20, 2009)

Bigpopa said:


> WOW those are nice good work .......................


 
Thank you for appreciating my images, Bigpopa.


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 20, 2009)

Battou said:


> # 18 is the one I like the most, I would have perferred a slightly tighter crop but...
> 
> Nice shots.


 
Thank you for appreciating my images, Battou.


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 20, 2009)

sxesweets said:


> Not too sure about the one with the toilet but I do like the shadow cast on the wall in #16 when she jumped up


 
Thank you Sxesweets. The jump shots were fun!


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 20, 2009)

jstuedle said:


> I am not fond of the double shadow in #8. Nor am I a fan of potty pix, but otherwise a pleasing set of images. The harsh shadows are still a little bothersome.


 
Thanks for pointing out, Jstuedle. Should have enlarge the source of light so that the shadows will appear soft. But too bad, I don't have my umbrellas with me that day...


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 20, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> whew!
> 
> good lord man.
> 
> ...


 
SrBiscuit! Good observation! I didn't notice that myself! Ha ha ha ha! Now that you've mentioned, it does look like she was missing a finger!


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 20, 2009)

SlimPaul said:


> Those are some great shots! and sexy too!  #3 is my fav! You're lucky to work with a girl like that


 
Thanks SlimPaul. Namwan is a dancer by profession.


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 20, 2009)

Captain IK said:


> Nice work. Lots of work!


 
Captain IK, thanks for appreciating my images.


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 20, 2009)

ATXshots said:


> I agree....no toilet pics.
> 
> I like #3 & #14 the best


 
Thank you for appreciating my images, ATXshots.


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 20, 2009)

DragonHeart said:


> very nice... love the concept.


 
Thank you, DragonHeart.


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 20, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> You might want to re-think that.
> 
> -Pete


 
Sorry, I don't get what you mean.


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 20, 2009)

m2v said:


> Except that the girl is wearing little clothes, which might be the reason some are attracted, I do not see particularly well contemplated lighting or has the lighting been given any thinking at all. Hard shadow and high contrast can be a technique, but in some photos, we see the face with upper half in shadow and lower half in light, esp. pic#12. Pic#13's lighting is in a complete chaos and , pic#15 is a horror movie scene...


 
First of all, l would like to thank you for your time and effort in looking at my images and then spend time to write your valuable comments.

While some of the points you mentioned are valid, I disagree to that statement where you claimed that the lighting was in a complete chaos and no thoughts were given to them before taking the shot. In my humble opinion, if the lighting was in complete chaos, you would see that the lights were falling onto the wrong places, rays were aimed anyhow, etc. But looking at my images, you see light coming from the sides most of the times. That was a planned lighting position and it is my intention to light from the side and omit the front totally.

You can blame it on me for not diffusing my lights. Yes, this one I can agree. I did not have my light diffusion accessories with me that night. I deployed 2 flashes at the side and fire them hard. Yes, hard edged shadows were present. But that does not mean this kind of lighting is not acceptable.

I would like to challenge you back on the so-called chaotic lighting. In what context do you consider lighting as good? What context are you based on? By saying this, can I assume that you have done this kind of shoot and employed a much better lighting setup and produced a much superior image before? If so, can I request you to show it to me so that I can learn something from your works?

Throughout my 2 years of shooting experience, I was advised by some of my peers,

"In order to completely learn and grasp the true essence of photography, one must put his head down and be humble. If one wants to comment, one must be able to produce a better image than the one he is going to comment. This is called Lead by Example."

I always remember that.

However, I can accept your comment based on your opinions. I believe you might have seen something that I may have missed which in your context, it is "correct". I'll respect that and thank you once again for commenting.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 20, 2009)

Zeckson said:


> While some of the points you mentioned are valid, I disagree to that statement where you claimed that the lighting was in a complete chaos and no thoughts were given to them before taking the shot. In my humble opinion, if the lighting was in complete chaos, you would see that the lights were falling onto the wrong places,...



THIS is what I meant about your statement, "Don't wanna talk too much unnecessary things."  In the majority of these images, I DO see light falling into the wrong places.

m2v made some good observations...  even if you find it unnecessary.

 Pete


----------



## m2v (Feb 20, 2009)

Giving an observation as a reader does not necessarily mean that I think I'm better than you. It's not a competition here, Zec. This is a place for us with common interest to learn from each other. If only masters can give comments, this forum would be dead quiet, not that there are no masters here, but few would claim to be one. I don' think my work is good enough, but if you care to read, here are some, the second ones were shot with a single flash without diffuser:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/156719-teenie-blues.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/156328-black-widow.html

c&c always welcomed

and Pete, I did learn something from your technique sharing on the product line photos


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 21, 2009)

m2v said:


> Giving an observation as a reader does not necessarily mean that I think I'm better than you. It's not a competition here, Zec. This is a place for us with common interest to learn from each other. If only masters can give comments, this forum would be dead quiet, not that there are no masters here, but few would claim to be one. I don' think my work is good enough, but if you care to read, here are some, the second ones were shot with a single flash without diffuser:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/156719-teenie-blues.html
> 
> ...


 
Don't worry about it. I am asking this because I would want to make sure that the person who gave comments is someone who is qualified to proper comments and not some superficial talks that I usually received from other forums. I would want the person to have a certain base foundation in photography before I accept his/her comments.

I have looked at your images. Pretty nice. From your image examples, I understand where you are coming from now. I will pick up some tips here and there from your images. Thanks for sharing your works. 

I am not arrogant, just wanna qualify comments before I take them in. Hope we can learn from each other in the near future.


----------

